# Need input for actual owners on the duramax



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

Need input looking at tradeing in my 2007 6.0 for a 2013 duramax and am wondering if it is worth the exta 7000 grand will I see a big difference in gas milage on the highway. I'm looking because I drive about 150 miles a day and the best I get with the 6.0 is 14mpg. Thanks in advance Ron


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Why not the ford 6.7


----------



## harrison6jd (Oct 31, 2003)

i know the engines have changed but i have an 03 duramax with 300,00 plus miles and still get about 24mpg highway. hopefully someone with a newer motor will chime in.


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1526314 said:


> Why not the ford 6.7


hey olddog nothing against Ford I' m just a chevy man been that way since I was a kid


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

harrison6jd;1526315 said:


> i know the engines have changed but i have an 03 duramax with 300,00 plus miles and still get about 24mpg highway. hopefully someone with a newer motor will chime in.


Thats what i like to here it that on the highway or is that city driving also do you have anything done to it thanks


----------



## harrison6jd (Oct 31, 2003)

highway only. overall average around 18. 12 when towing 10,000lbs trailer. all stock. it seems to get better mileage the closer i keep to 2400rpm's.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

chitown sparky;1526309 said:


> Need input looking at tradeing in my 2007 6.0 for a 2013 duramax and am wondering if it is worth the exta 7000 grand will I see a big difference in gas milage on the highway. I'm looking because I drive about 150 miles a day and the best I get with the 6.0 is 14mpg. Thanks in advance Ron


I have owned 3 Dmax's,presently a 2006 LBZ.If your basic criteria is mileage only,get a gasser.You will average app. 16MPG,that is fact.If you crunch the numbers carefully,the $10K-[NOT $7K higher anymore than a gasser since DPF era] app. more can't be justified.Now---if you want to get into the Dmax because of much greater longevity with not only the engine but also the 6 speed Allison with all the perks that go with it,the huge added HP and torque,fantastic reliability,that great diesel exhaust smell,and the GREAT feeling you get when you leave Bobby in his rice burner with his 5'' flared exhaust tip in a huge cloud of grayish/black smoke,then by all means,sign on the dotted line.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Can't say what they get stock, friend has a cc/lb 2500HD that's tuned and deleted and he sees 20-21 running between Rockford and Ames, IA for school. Not sure how fast he goes, but I'd guess 70-75 most of the way.


----------



## K&L Salting (Dec 2, 2005)

*Fuel mileage*

I have a 2012 crew cab this is my fifth duramax and by far the best. On the interstate I get 22mph but pulling my 5th wheel, 13 feet tall and 15,000lb I get 11.5 if I keep it at 70 or below.
When I pull my gooseneck with the backhoe it drops to 9-10 mpg. I don't pull the gooseneck a lot with this truck because the trailer and backhoe weigh about 28,000. 
The duramax will by far out pull the C5500 with the 8.1 gas. In my opion the duramax is worth every penny.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

chitown sparky;1526323 said:


> hey olddog nothing against Ford I' m just a chevy man been that way since I was a kid


That's cool. I don't pay for fuel, I idle all day, so i dont follow it closely. In the last 25,000 miles I've avg 15mpg according to the truck computer. I never reset the trip B since new in march. I done 7200 trailering, the last trip home from NY, I was 32K and got 13. The DPF is still brand new if you know what I mean. Highway is 19 to 20


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I just traded my '03 Dmax and went back to 6.0 gas. My '03 did 16-17mpg highway mpg on all stock truck. I didn't want to deal with injector issues and found my truck kinda wearing to drive. Allison tranny did a lot of engine braking at lower speeds.


----------



## Dr_Goodwrench66 (Nov 3, 2012)

The LML gets far better mileage than the LMM, mostly due to the regeneration process and the addition of UREA. LB7's will get the best mileage of all do to the lack of emissions, but you have to deal with injector issues. 

UREA adds to the cost of maintence obviously, but the LML seems to be making a statement from a reliability standpoint. I have a customer that just rolled 90k miles on an '11 model, and only issue was DEF tank replaced at 40k miles. He is all highway and regularly sees 19-22 hand calculated. This is a bone stock CCSB 3500 SRW.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

chitown sparky;1526309 said:


> Need input looking at tradeing in my 2007 6.0 for a 2013 duramax and am wondering if it is worth the exta 7000 grand will I see a big difference in gas milage on the highway. I'm looking because I drive about 150 miles a day and the best I get with the 6.0 is 14mpg. Thanks in advance Ron


150 miles a day! that's way too much windshield time; especially in a pickup...if you want better mileage get a diesel vw, or for easy maintenance a buick with a 3.1 or something....

I live in north minnesota and don't need to drive a 4x4 for 90% or more of the year....

but seriously the guys above have listed all the quirks of the different diesels. if you want good mileage get a lbz or older (lb7 preferable for mileage) I have an lb7 and it got 250k on the first set of injectors so it seems quite reliable to me. I wouldn't trade your gasser for a new diesel loaded with all the emissions junk though; too much extra crap to break and replace, adding to the overall cost. 14 is not bad for a 6.0, there is really not much you can do to make that better so either drive a car or get a diesel, but understand the maintenance costs of a diesel (and higher fuel) will reduce any savings.


----------



## Adamar (Dec 14, 2011)

Average 15 mpg


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

with my lb7 i calculated gas needs to be $1 less than diesel to be even on mpg/cost of fuel


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Extra $7k on the front side ($100/mo) plus an extra $.70-.80 per gallon every fill up. Do the math, it will take 140,000mi to break even on mileage. You could drive 30,000mi for "free" with the 6.0 for the $7k upcharge. Things to think about, I have


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

I was talking to a couple guys and they are only getting a couple more miles to the gallon so I am probable going to stick with what I have or the new 60 no payment is nice right now thanks for all the input guys Ron


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

I drive a lmm. Tuned and deleted. I pull 22-23 on the high way driven nicely, now I'd I then efilive up I will drop it down a few mpg. I don't beleive that these guys with the newer trucks are getting that good of mileage with the dpf still on there. Before I deleted my truck I was getting terrible mileage around town and on the road. Plus that huge ass ugly tip didn't help **** and looked like hell on my black truck.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

go out and buy a 4 cylinder saturn in great shape for well under $3k you'll do 35mpg in it and they are super reliable. 150 miles a day in a pickup is nuts. at $4/gallon you will have the car paid for in fuel savings in 5 months.


----------



## Onebadbowtie86 (Oct 21, 2008)

09dieselguy;1531485 said:


> I drive a lmm. Tuned and deleted. I pull 22-23 on the high way driven nicely, now I'd I then efilive up I will drop it down a few mpg. I don't beleive that these guys with the newer trucks are getting that good of mileage with the dpf still on there. Before I deleted my truck I was getting terrible mileage around town and on the road. Plus that huge ass ugly tip didn't help **** and looked like hell on my black truck.


Believe it, My 2011 lml has no problem pulling 20+ mpg. I drive over 600 miles a week and only have to fill up once. This truck gets as good of mileage or better then my old efi tuned lly. Best mileage I haveever gotten with the lml is 24 mpg while running and average of 65 mph this past summer on a road trip. these numbers are hand calculated, but the DIC is dead on in my truck.


----------



## gassux (May 30, 2010)

I have an 07 LBZ, I get 17 all around w/ 33's. The engine and tranny are great but the body sux. I tell everyone it is a gold nugget surrounded by dog sh$t


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

When its time to sell or trade a diesel retains much more value than a gasser , you need to calculate that when figuring cost of ownership. The biggest diffrence between a LMM and a LML in stock form is the way they go into regen , a LML has a 9th injector at the DPF to burn soot . A LMM has all the injectors fire on the exhaust stroke letting extra fuel find its way to the DPF to burn , this causes fuel to find its way to the crankase diluting motor oil with fuel oil , not good. Any cop with a clue can see an aftermarket exhaust system from a mile away , dont remove the trumpet for looks that the most foolish thing you can do , your breaking federal law by tampering with them and the feds are coming down bigtime on that.


----------



## gmcsnowboss (Dec 11, 2011)

08 lmm and lucky to get 15mpg stock. I purchased for power and longevity 175k and counting


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

jmac5058;1532481 said:


> When its time to sell or trade a diesel retains much more value than a gasser , you need to calculate that when figuring cost of ownership. The biggest diffrence between a LMM and a LML in stock form is the way they go into regen , a LML has a 9th injector at the DPF to burn soot . A LMM has all the injectors fire on the exhaust stroke letting extra fuel find its way to the DPF to burn , this causes fuel to find its way to the crankase diluting motor oil with fuel oil , not good. Any cop with a clue can see an aftermarket exhaust system from a mile away , dont remove the trumpet for looks that the most foolish thing you can do , your breaking federal law by tampering with them and the feds are coming down bigtime on that.


The Feds can't catch me, the black smoke hides the licence plate & by the time it clears I'm miles away. 
Edge CTS Race & AFE full exhaust on my 2010. 78,000 miles all over the country, never had a dumb cop issue......


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

We have an 11 3500 crew shotbed 4x4 and the best it has ever seen is 17 highway. The feds need to worry more about the real problems we have rather then some good old boys cutting off thier dpf s


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a 2013 crewcab diesel dually and im lucky if i average 11 thought that was superlow mileage i tow alot with it but nothing ever super heavy


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

linckeil;1531826 said:


> go out and buy a 4 cylinder saturn in great shape for well under $3k you'll do 35mpg in it and they are super reliable. 150 miles a day in a pickup is nuts. at $4/gallon you will have the car paid for in fuel savings in 5 months.


I wouldn't want to spend that much time in a compact car, nor that many miles in something that'll get me crushed in a crash. The pre-corporate-engine Saturns with 5 speed manual can get phenomenal fuel economy though, more than modern non-hybrid compacts.


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

I've owned multiple lb7, lly's , lbz and now lmm. The lb7 will take the crown for best mileage . You can easily keep these around 20mpg. The lly's I've had the worst mileage with. With a intake and exhaust , egr still on I got 10-13 town and 15 highway. The lbz was a few better than that . I've got two lbz's and one lmm in the shop now that we did a frame off restro / rebuilds on and we are completely removing egr' s and intakes / air heater . We will have better flowing intake pipes. And the will be 4" exhaust with out cat's or dpf . 
So time will tell what kind of mileage we get.
The main thing I found with the Duramax is stay under 68 mph for best mileage .
But with that said I've got a regular cab Duramax on a 2006 f550 chassis , 4:88 gears and it get 13 mpg no matter what I do? 
My future will be lml trucks. That chassis is so much better and all my buddy that have them say they are getting the lb7 mileage with allot more power!


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

theholycow;1535891 said:


> I wouldn't want to spend that much time in a compact car, nor that many miles in something that'll get me crushed in a crash. The pre-corporate-engine Saturns with 5 speed manual can get phenomenal fuel economy though, more than modern non-hybrid compacts.


i'm 6'1" 235 lbs and am very comfortable in my saturn - much more so than my F350. i guess it's a matter of personal preference, but the cost savings are undeniable - even if i was more comfortable in my truck, those cost savings would put my in the seat of my car anyday. plus you wouldn't be putting miles and wear on a gas guzzling truck to accomplish same point A to point B objective that can be done by any vehicle.

as for getting crushed, the fact is that cars are designed with crumble zones, whereas most pickups have rigid frames that do not give in an impact. studies have shown that in many instances (not all) you are in fact safer in a car. and if your concern is being crushed, then drive a big rig - it will crumple your pickup just the same as it would my saturn.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Good arguments. I've made the same points in other threads before (though possibly not on this site). I was mainly fishing for those here to see if I'm the only one. 

To be honest, I had a 2008 VW Rabbit (compact hatchback) that was every bit as comfortable as my truck and my 1980 full size car. I even once spent an entire day in the VW with 3 other people, half of which I sat in the backseat and let a friend drive; I was quite surprised to find the back seat equally comfortable. I have been uncomfortable in vehicles of all sizes too.

And as for danger, well, I drive 80 miles per day in my 1980, which is probably a deathtrap -- it lacks crumple zones, pretensioners, air bags, side impact beams, and weight (remember, 1980 was right after two gas crises, so cars had weight hastily cut in the mid-late 70s which didn't come back until the late 1990s). I guess if I'm okay with that I ought to be okay with just about anything.

Not only is fuel and general wear-and-tear an issue, but specifically, tires...truck tires are *expensive*, while decent tires for a basic economy car can be a fraction of that cost.

About the only real advantage I can think of, if you're not hauling/towing, is sight lines, but when you're putting on that kind of mileage it's on the highway where you don't need to see over another car on your side to tell if it's safe to turn right or not.


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

I will add that for 18 yrs I drove 100 miles round trip to work . As much I love driving my Duramax trucks. But for all smart reasons I am a believer in " gas beaters" . I'm sorrow but depending on your "pride" , you can buy a Saturn, Honda that have lots of miles! They usually cost 500 to 3000 ( depending on your pride) and they get really great mileage , insurance cost nothing and your not worried about dings and dents. 
It used to be real easy to see 300-600 savings a month between fuel and insurance. Lets not forget the cost of a oil change on a 4 cylinder compared to are Duramax. And what about the price difference of a 13" tire to 17"? 
I drove some pretty funny looking beaters for work though the years but they saved me a ton of money ( actually I used that savings and stopped working do much damn over time and spent more time at home with the kids) . But my pride was fine because I knew I had a bad ass truck at home that wasn't getting ran to death.
As for the safety aspect? Well I'm a motor head. I ride motor cycles , atvs , snowmobiles and I work construction. If its gonna happen -- it's gonna happen.
But heck it's only money and we only live once!! Lol


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

exactly right. some people say "YOU drive a saturn???" with a grin on their face as they stare down at me with their $50k truck that they can barely afford the payments on, let alone the fuel cost..... 

i have the big truck, the muscle cars, and the thirsty boat, but nothing wrong with the "gas beater". for all the driving i do, it would be plain stupid for me to drive anything getting under 25mpg. but all situations, personal preferences, and personal finances are different. i do what makes sense for me and i do not give a damn about someone who thinks my saturn my not be "macho" enough.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

2007 F350, DRW 4x4, and a 65 Catalina. Daily driver.......94 Voyager. 19 city / 23 hwy, and all the room I need for dogs, fish tanks etc. 

15" car tires, nice ride, and 87 octane. Next! Lol


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

linckeil;1536845 said:


> i'm 6'1" 235 lbs and am very comfortable in my saturn - much more so than my F350. i guess it's a matter of personal preference, but the cost savings are undeniable - even if i was more comfortable in my truck, those cost savings would put my in the seat of my car anyday. plus you wouldn't be putting miles and wear on a gas guzzling truck to accomplish same point A to point B objective that can be done by any vehicle.
> 
> as for getting crushed, the fact is that cars are designed with crumble zones, whereas most pickups have rigid frames that do not give in an impact. studies have shown that in many instances (not all) you are in fact safer in a car. and if your concern is being crushed, then drive a big rig - it will crumple your pickup just the same as it would my saturn.


I also was looking at the new dodge dart with 39 mpg on the high way and for half one third the price of a dmax might just go that route and the room in the dart is really good for a compact and aso the have a warranty like bumper to bumper for the life of the car or so the sales man told me. Will definitely be looking at that thanks for all the info guys


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

chitown sparky;1538151 said:


> warranty like bumper to bumper for the life of the car or so the sales man told me.


NEVER EVER TRUST A CAR SALESMAN, especially when he's talking about warranties. There are some honest, good ones, but just as often these guys spout off whatever random crap they can make up on the spot; they have nothing to lose. Do all your own research from authoritative sources, use the dealer for a test drive and to actually purchase once your decision is already made.

http://www.dodge.com/en/2013/dart/safety/warranty/
5 year/100,000 mile *powertrain* limited warranty. Bumper-to-bumper is 3 years/36,000 miles. Unlike other manufacturers, they don't put the actual warranty up for you to read the fine print at your leisure...ask the dealer for a copy then take it home and study it if you care, but whatever you do, *don't* listen when they try to describe it.

Which transmission are you looking at?

As for MPG, remember that the EPA estimates are good for comparing to other models but they don't tell you what MPG you can actually expect. The closest you can come to predicting that is, if you already own a similar car, to compare your actual MPG to the EPA estimates of your car, then assume that you'll compare similarly with the new car...so if you're getting 75% of the EPA estimated MPG for your car then you have a good chance of getting about 75% of the estimated MPG for the new car.

Fuel economy is as much about your route, traffic, and driving style as it is about the car, so two people with identical cars usually get very different fuel economy.


----------

